# Ask your growing questions here!



## MarPassion (Jan 20, 2005)

We have to get this board starting again. I know, it's empty, very empty.

So, let start posting and get this thing going.


----------



## tallslim (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm a first time grower and i'm wondering what type of light should i use to vegg the plants, and if a 400 watt hps is ok.


----------



## MarPassion (Jan 28, 2005)

a 400 watts hps is ok for vegging but you can also buy other light especially for vegging, the HPS is more for flowering but still works perfect for vegging.

Please ask your questions in a new thread instead of this thread.


----------

